# Tool Restorations >  1937 Atlas Metal Lathe Restoration (Full)

## JKeetonKnives

Hey guys, I had the pleasure of restoring this 1937 atlas / craftsman lathe. It feels really good to bring a piece of history back from the ashes. I hope yall enjoy the process!

----------

Corm (Oct 16, 2020),

high-side (Oct 19, 2020),

Jon (Oct 15, 2020),

MrMetal (Oct 18, 2020),

Slim-123 (Oct 15, 2020)

----------

